# Possible WCA Comp in Chicago Area?



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 18, 2017)

I live in Glenview, IL (a northern suburb of Chicago) and have been cubing for only a year. There hasn't been a cubing competition in Chicago for a very long time and I'm hoping that the Chicagoland cubing community can come together and start an official competition. I bet there are many cubers from IL, Southern WI, Northwest IN, and Southwest MI who want an official competition really badly.

For venues, I'm thinking of either Navy Pier, since it's pretty much a straight highway drive from O'Hare and the hotels nearby plus it's nearby the tourist spots and the famous restaurant Billy Goat, or the Donald E. Stephens Convention Center in Rosemont, since it's also a highway drive and it's closer to the airport.

If you have any suggestions or if you have experience in CubingUSA/WCA comps, please reply. Also reply if you live in Chicagoland and you share the same feelings.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh yeah that would be cool! I think there was cat and mouse. I forgot when that was though

Oh and comps in Wisconsin are pretty common!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 18, 2017)

Comps in Wisconsin happen pretty frequently and are run very well.
Dixon (~2h west of chicago) host a competition once or twice every year.
Cat and Mouse 2017 happened this spring and was held inside chicago.
Navy pier would be awful because traffic would be thick, renting a venue would be expensive and parking would be impossible.

I do want another competition to happen in chicago (I had a track meet and had to miss CaM2017), and several threads have been opened discussing a chicago comp but nothing ever really happens. I'm totally open to helping staff this comp if it happens, though I haven't actually staffed a comp before, other than judging all day.

I hope whatever plans you have come together so we can have another comp!


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 18, 2017)

I agree with you, Chicago, while it is a big urban area and i'm sure there are many cubers, often gets ignored. I'm planning to get ahold of some of my friends and setup a cubing meetup somewhere around late August. I live around the Dupage/Cook county area. Anyone who is interested is welcome. It most likely will be held in the Dupage county area, and I will have more info towards the actual date, but maybe, if enough people come, we could start planning a comp during this meetup.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 18, 2017)

I'd talk to your local delegate.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 18, 2017)

Mikel said:


> I'd talk to your local delegate.
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


There's no delegate from IL, possibly we should ask one from IN WI or MI.



Doing Cubing said:


> I agree with you, Chicago, while it is a big urban area and i'm sure there are many cubers, often gets ignored. I'm planning to get ahold of some of my friends and setup a cubing meetup somewhere around late August. I live around the Dupage/Cook county area. Anyone who is interested is welcome. It most likely will be held in the Dupage county area, and I will have more info towards the actual date, but maybe, if enough people come, we could start planning a comp during this meetup.


I'd love to come since I'm only around 40 minutes from the Addison/Villa Park area, if that's where you live. But how old are you and your friends since I'm only eleven and I don't wanna be the only one showing up who's not twenty or something.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 18, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> There's no delegate from IL, possibly we should ask one from IN WI or MI.


I would email a few of the closest Delegates and see if they are able to come.


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 18, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I'd love to come since I'm only around 40 minutes from the Addison/Villa Park area, if that's where you live. But how old are you and your friends since I'm only eleven and I don't wanna be the only one showing up who's not twenty or something.


Me and my friends are going into 8th grade, so we are around 13/14. You'd definitely be welcome to come.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm going into 6th, so yeah.

Also, I think we're all gonna have to seriously raise money if we wanna have a tourney. All the expenses will prob total up to around $5000, so we all have to chip in. I think we can do it definitely.

CubingUSA/WCA should provide the Stackmats and other things though.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 19, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I'm going into 6th, so yeah.
> 
> Also, I think we're all gonna have to seriously raise money if we wanna have a tourney. All the expenses will prob total up to around $5000, so we all have to chip in. I think we can do it definitely.
> 
> CubingUSA/WCA should provide the Stackmats and other things though.


You can usually include that in the registration fee


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 19, 2017)

Chicaghosts 2017 was just announced, hopefully, we could go there to meetup and get some ideas on how to hold are own competition. The venue also is only 9 minutes away from me!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Chicago2017

GUYS LOOK!!
Ahhh it's near Halloween and it has like best comp name I've ever seen


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 19, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I'm going into 6th, so yeah.
> 
> Also, I think we're all gonna have to seriously raise money if we wanna have a tourney. All the expenses will prob total up to around $5000, so we all have to chip in. I think we can do it definitely.
> 
> CubingUSA/WCA should provide the Stackmats and other things though.



A local competition should never cost more than $2000, and I'm being fairly conservative on that estimate. Maybe NY or LA would be more than that, but you don't need to rent venues in expensive areas of town for people traveling locally. 

And that estimate would include the use of any equipment - that doesn't just come for free. Equipment wears down/breaks, and there have to be some funds to replace it.


----------



## Draranor (Jul 19, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Chicago2017
> 
> GUYS LOOK!!
> Ahhh it's near Halloween and it has like best comp name I've ever seen


Hopefully I can go to this one.

Plus there's a costume contest!!!


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 19, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I'm going into 6th, so yeah.
> 
> Also, I think we're all gonna have to seriously raise money if we wanna have a tourney. All the expenses will prob total up to around $5000, so we all have to chip in. I think we can do it definitely.
> 
> CubingUSA/WCA should provide the Stackmats and other things though.


Assuming that we have lets say, a 100 competitor limit, and a $20 entrance fee, we will get $2000 worth of entrance fees, which should be enough to pay for the venue, and equipment, as kit Clement has stated. All we would have to do is find an affordable venue, decide on the events, and make a working schedule.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Doing Cubing said:


> Assuming that we have lets say, a 100 competitor limit, and a $20 entrance fee, we will get $2000 worth of entrance fees, which should be enough to pay for the venue, and equipment, as kit Clement has stated. All we would have to do is find an affordable venue, decide on the events, and make a working schedule.


I've kinda tried to organize a comp before (didn't get too far) and I had some trouble finding a Delegate. That was the main thing that killed it.

and are you Logan?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 19, 2017)

I think we should have a 150 competitor limit since Chicago is the third largest city in the US.

Possible Events List: 3x3, 2x2, Pyra, Skewb, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 FMC, Square-1, Mega

Also, the comp should be two-day, with the first day being qualifiers and second day being finals. It could also be three-day with the first two days being qualifiers and third day being finals. It all depends on the amount of competitors.

Reply with a Y or N for the Events List.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I think we should have a 150 competitor limit since Chicago is the third largest city in the US.
> 
> Possible Events List: 3x3, 2x2, Pyra, Skewb, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 FMC, Square-1, Mega
> 
> ...


I probably wouldn't be able to go, but here's my opinion of an ideal schedule for a 2-day, 150 person competition:

SATURDAY:
Before lunch:
Pyraminx
Skewb
4x4
After lunch:
BLD
Megaminx
Squan
5x5
FMC (after dinner, 6:30 to 7:30 maybe)

SUNDAY:
Before lunch:
2x2
3x3
After lunch:
2x2 R2
3x3 R2
Pyraminx R2
2x2 R3
3x3 R3
2x2 R4
3x3 R4
Awards

yeah I guess I'm biased towards 2x2 and 3x3, but those are the good events


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I've kinda tried to organize a comp before (didn't get too far) and I had some trouble finding a Delegate. That was the main thing that killed it.
> 
> and are you Logan?


Um, no I'm not Logan, I don't even know who his is. Is he someone important?


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I probably wouldn't be able to go, but here's my opinion of an ideal schedule for a 2-day, 150 person competition:
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Before lunch:
> ...


I think that hosting a smaller, one day competition towards the outskirts of Chicago, maybe the closer suburbs, would be easier to handle, since, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure no one here has hosted a competition before and a 2/3 day 150 competitor competition is a really big thing to handle.

As for events, looking at the recent comps in IL, Dixon and Cat and mouse, and ideal event list would probably be like:
3x3, SQ1, Skewb, Mega, 4x4, 2x2.
Square-1 and Skweb weren't at both Dixon and Cat and Mouse, so they would be good choices.

For delegates, there's Walker Welch, who was the delegate for Dixon Spring 2017, James Hildreth, who was the delegate for Cat and Mouse 2017, and Slater Metz, the delegate for ChicaGhosts 2017.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2017)

Doing Cubing said:


> Um, no I'm not Logan, I don't even know who his is. Is he someone important?


Not "important" per se, but he's a guy I met on twisttheweb who's from Chicago, and I mentioned that he should sign up on SS the same day you made your account, so idk


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 20, 2017)

Btw JustinTimeCuber nice avg

For venues Schaumburg Convention Center is a good one. Also, I'm doing research on which events are partaken in the most during competitions, and I'll get back tomorrow with an updated event list.

Kit Clement, I just have a question:

If I'm one of the organizers, am I allowed to be in the competition?


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 20, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> If I'm one of the organizers, am I allowed to be in the competition?



Yes.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2017)

BTW there are 2 comps in chicago coming up soon!!!


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 20, 2017)

Guys another comp in chicago was just announced 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BulldogCubing2017


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 20, 2017)

Updated Event List (from data collected from other competitions):
3x3, 2x2, 4x4, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 5x5, Square-1, Megaminx, FMC

First Day:
Check-in (10:00 A.M.)
BLD R1
Megaminx R1
Square-One R1
5x5 R1
OH R1
4x4 R1
Skewb R1
Pyraminx R1
Break
Lunch (Noon)
Break
3x3 R1
2x2 R1
3x3 R2
2x2 R2
Break
OH R2
4x4 R2
Skewb R2
Pyraminx R2
3x3 R3
2x2 R3
FMC
First Day Ending (5:00 P.M.)

Second Day:
Check-in
Lunch (1:00)
3x3 Finals
2x2 Finals
Break
Pyraminx Finals
Skewb Finals
4x4 Finals
OH Finals
Break
5x5 Finals
Square-One Finals
Megaminx Finals
BLD Finals
Awards
Closing Ceremony


Please give some feedback on the event list and schedule.


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 20, 2017)

I still think that a one day comp would be easier to organize, and that having this many events would make a two day comp even harder to organize. For the event list, a one day competition could have around 6 events, so I'm thinking
3x3-2 rounds
2x2-2 Rounds
4x4-1 round
Skweb-1 round
Megaminx-1 round
Square-1-combined final


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 20, 2017)

Doing Cubing said:


> I still think that a one day comp would be easier to organize, and that having this many events would make a two day comp even harder to organize. For the event list, a one day competition could have around 6 events, so I'm thinking
> 3x3-2 rounds
> 2x2-2 Rounds
> 4x4-1 round
> ...


Just trust me with this. Two people (more than two if more people wanna help) can easily manage a two-day comp. Also, if we are to do a one-day comp, at least include OH, BLD, and FMC.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Updated Event List (from data collected from other competitions):
> 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 5x5, Square-1, Megaminx, FMC
> 
> First Day:
> ...



This is absolutely insane. Have you looked at competitions of 150 competitors and seen the time estimates for each of these rounds? You have only seven hours of a time scheduled for day 1, and 2x2 R1 (~1.5 hours), 3x3 R1 (~2 hours), 4x4 R1 (~1.25 hours, with strict cutoffs), Skewb R1 (1 hour), Pyraminx R1 (1.25 hours) already fills that day, with no time to grab lunch. 

Delegates in the US are generally reluctant to doing 2-day competitions, let alone ones with inexperienced organizers. The main reason for this is that new organizers are often overambitious and don't realize the amount of work running a competition actually is, and often tire out and lose efficiency by the second day. Try sticking to a 1 day event with maybe 5 events for your first time, as the others in this thread have advised.


----------



## Bob (Jul 21, 2017)

You guys are doing things backwards. Before you settle on a competitor limit and decide registration costs, you need to find a venue and determine its costs and how many competitors you can have in the space. Determining a competitor limit without a venue is ridiculous.


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 21, 2017)

Bob said:


> You guys are doing things backwards. Before you settle on a competitor limit and decide registration costs, you need to find a venue and determine its costs and how many competitors you can have in the space. Determining a competitor limit without a venue is ridiculous.


Oh, ok, I thought that determining a competitor limit would help us find an appropriate venue, than, using the price of that venue, we could decide on the registration costs. Oh well, I've never hosted a comp before so I guess I was bound to make a mistake somewhere.
I'll start looking for a venue then.


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas for a venue?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe you could talk to the organizers at the 2 comps coming up. They could probably help find a venue and stuff better than we could. I'm sure they have already asked around at certain places!


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 22, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Maybe you could talk to the organizers at the 2 comps coming up. They could probably help find a venue and stuff better than we could. I'm sure they have already asked around at certain places!


I am going to Bulldog cubing 2017, and will register for Chicaghosts 2017 tomorrow, so I definitely will try to talk to the organizers to find a venue and staff. Are you going to any of them?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2017)

Doing Cubing said:


> I am going to Bulldog cubing 2017, and will register for Chicaghosts 2017 tomorrow, so I definitely will try to talk to the organizers to find a venue and staff. Are you going to any of them?


Nope. They're kinda far for me. Good luck!


----------



## The S layer (Jul 23, 2017)

UnspeakableIdiot said:


> There hasn't been a cubing competition in Chicago for a very long time



How is 2.6 months a "very long time" for this?


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jul 23, 2017)

We need some comps closer to central Illinois! Dixon is perfect for where I am at, but there are only 1-2 a year. There are a few cities like Bloomington or Peoria that have plenty of venues.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 24, 2017)

For small comps, I think Chicago is a good place but for bigger ones I personally think University of Illinois - Champaign is perfect. However, we're doing a small one so Chicago it is. I'm going to Chicaghosts and possibly Bulldog Cubing (Oak Lawn is supposed to be pretty dangerous with some of the highest murder rates, so my parents are skeptic). Odeum Expo is #1 for cheap venues. Also, Roberto Clemente HS is decent as well. I'm coming back with a reasonable schedule in a couple days.

EDIT: Event List: 3x3, 2x2, Pyraminx, 4x4, Skewb, OH, FMC

Schedule:
Check-in (10:00 AM)
Pyraminx
2x2 R1
Lunch (1:00 PM)
3x3 R1
4x4 R1 simultaneously with OH
Skewb
3x3 R2
2x2 Finals right before 4x4 Finals
3x3 Finals
FMC
Dinner
Awards (9:00 PM)


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 28, 2017)

Note: The schedule is in the post above.

We have a schedule and events list, so we need to find a venue and after that, determine a competitor limit, get sponsored, and get catering. Also, we need a delegate, so if you are a WCA delegate please post a reply on the thread.


----------



## Bob (Jul 28, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Note: The schedule is in the post above.
> 
> We have a schedule and events list, so we need to find a venue and after that, determine a competitor limit, get sponsored, and get catering. Also, we need a delegate, so if you are a WCA delegate please post a reply on the thread.


I think you'll have more success reaching out to delegates directly. Your local delegates may not check this thread.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jul 28, 2017)

Bob said:


> I think you'll have more success reaching out to delegates directly. Your local delegates may not check this thread.


Or they do, but are trying to pretend like this isn't happening.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Jul 28, 2017)

Bob, thanks and I'm probably gonna ask a delegate directly. Also, is everyone okay with the schedule in my post above? I'm also thinking of switching out FMC with Megaminx, but idk if more people generally do Megaminx than FMC.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 28, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Oak Lawn is supposed to be pretty dangerous with some of the highest murder rates, so my parents are skeptic



I'm not finding any statistics on murders in Oak Lawn in years. I think your parents just don't want to take you. 

http://www.areavibes.com/oak+lawn-il/crime/


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 28, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Bob, thanks and I'm probably gonna ask a delegate directly. Also, is everyone okay with the schedule in my post above? I'm also thinking of switching out FMC with Megaminx, but idk if more people generally do Megaminx than FMC.


I can't go so it doesn't impact me. The event list looks great but I would suggest doing 8 A.M. to 7 P.M. instead of 10 A.M. to 9 P.M.


----------



## Bob (Jul 28, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Bob, thanks and I'm probably gonna ask a delegate directly. Also, is everyone okay with the schedule in my post above? I'm also thinking of switching out FMC with Megaminx, but idk if more people generally do Megaminx than FMC.


I like that there's time for dinner after FMC before the awards ceremony. This will give you time to check FMC scramblers and finish generating certificates.


----------



## shelley (Jul 30, 2017)

Your priority needs to be finding a venue and a delegate before you start working out the schedule. The venue will determine how many competitors you can accommodate as well as other restrictions - if for instance they want you cleaned up and out by 6pm (which is not uncommon for a one day venue rental), you may not have time for FMC which takes over an hour, much less a 9pm award ceremony.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 1, 2017)

Right now, the two venues I'm looking at are Glenview Park Center and Odeum Expo Center. I'm trying to compare prices and quality so I can make a choice. We also need to pay for catering and equipment. I've seen the sizes of the venues on the websites and both seem like they can handle up to 115 competitors + guests, maybe that could be our competitor limit. For catering I'm thinking of sandwiches or burgers, whatever is cheap and good to be honest.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 1, 2017)

Usually late ending comps are not a good idea, 9-6 is usually pretty average because people driving a few hours don't want to get home to late, but that's just my opinion


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 1, 2017)

New schedule:
Check-in (8:00 AM)
Pyraminx
2x2 R1
3x3 R1
4x4 R1 simultaneously with OH
Lunch (1:15 PM)
Skewb
3x3 R2
2x2 Finals right before 4x4 Finals
3x3 Finals
FMC
Dinner
Awards (7:45 PM)

EDIT: My idea for prices is that there will only be prizes for 3x3 podiums. 1st Place will have a choice between a Gans 356 Air, QiYi Valk 3, and MoYu Weilong GTS-M v2. 2nd Place will choose from the remaining two and 3rd gets the remaining one. Other podiums will get coupons for thecubicle.us. People placing 4th-8th place in any event will get a certificate and there will also be honorable mentions.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 5, 2017)

I've been looking into venues and right now the best candidate is the Glenview Park Center's three gymnasiums. I'll be inquiring more info tomorrow and i might post some pictures.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 16, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1afPCIZXow5hXLddh55DNvfTWvjraI98y4RpuGOsvDCA/edit?usp=sharing
I've made a plan for the schedule. Please point out ANY mistakes you find here since I'm very likely to mess up the schedule since this is the first time I've organized a competition. All the predicted competitor counts are made from a competitor limit of 100. Please can someone help find a cheap venue because I'm not really good at that sort of thing. I will email a couple delegates in the area to ask if they can come.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 16, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1afPCIZXow5hXLddh55DNvfTWvjraI98y4RpuGOsvDCA/edit?usp=sharing
I've made a plan for the schedule. Please point out ANY mistakes you find here since I'm very likely to mess up the schedule since this is the first time I've organized a competition. All the predicted competitor counts are made from a competitor limit of 100. Please can someone help find a cheap venue because I'm not really good at that sort of thing. I will email a couple delegates in the area to ask if they can come.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 16, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1afPCIZXow5hXLddh55DNvfTWvjraI98y4RpuGOsvDCA/edit?usp=sharing
> I've made a plan for the schedule. Please point out ANY mistakes you find here since I'm very likely to mess up the schedule since this is the first time I've organized a competition. All the predicted competitor counts are made from a competitor limit of 100. Please can someone help find a cheap venue because I'm not really good at that sort of thing. I will email a couple delegates in the area to ask if they can come.



Your cutoffs seem strange to me. Why does 2x2 have a 20 second cutoff but Pyraminx has a 1:15 cutoff? Also, I don't think you need a time limit for 2x2/3x3/4x4 finals. Anyone who makes it that far is probably fast enough that they won't take too much time out of the competition. 

I also feel like the times you're allotting for certain events are a bit off. Personally, I'd imagine a 3x3 round with 90 competitors would take closer to 1:30, and it's always better to overestimate and be ahead of schedule than to underestimate and be behind. I also feel that it'll be difficult to hold 4x4 AND OH in just an hour. These are both relatively long events compared to the other events you have scheduled, and I feel like it'd be better to split them up.


----------



## MKCUBES (Aug 16, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I live in Glenview, IL (a northern suburb of Chicago) and have been cubing for only a year. There hasn't been a cubing competition in Chicago for a very long time and I'm hoping that the Chicagoland cubing community can come together and start an official competition. I bet there are many cubers from IL, Southern WI, Northwest IN, and Southwest MI who want an official competition really badly.
> 
> For venues, I'm thinking of either Navy Pier, since it's pretty much a straight highway drive from O'Hare and the hotels nearby plus it's nearby the tourist spots and the famous restaurant Billy Goat, or the Donald E. Stephens Convention Center in Rosemont, since it's also a highway drive and it's closer to the airport.
> 
> If you have any suggestions or if you have experience in CubingUSA/WCA comps, please reply. Also reply if you live in Chicagoland and you share the same feelings.



We should have comps in Kansas City, Sioux Falls, and St. Louis


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 16, 2017)

imho 2x2 and pyraminx don't need cutoffs. But 4x4 should have a cutoff. The idea of a cutoff is to weed out slow competitors so time is not wasted. 

And As DG said, 4x4 and OH should not be held at the same time.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 17, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1afPCIZXow5hXLddh55DNvfTWvjraI98y4RpuGOsvDCA/edit?usp=sharing
> I've made a plan for the schedule. Please point out ANY mistakes you find here since I'm very likely to mess up the schedule since this is the first time I've organized a competition. All the predicted competitor counts are made from a competitor limit of 100. Please can someone help find a cheap venue because I'm not really good at that sort of thing. I will email a couple delegates in the area to ask if they can come.


I would give pyra a 5m time limit and a 1m cutoff, same with 2x2 and skewb. I would give OH a 1m cutoff and 2m time limit, 4x4 a 2m cutoff and 4m time limit. 3x3 10m time limit without cutoff and r2 doesn't need a cutoff either. You could cut 15m of extra FMC time and divided up 4x4/OH since that seems weird having them in the same time slot.
GL on your comp. I've been following the thread and I can only hope that if it ends up happening that it goes well.


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 18, 2017)

MKCUBES said:


> We should have comps in Kansas City, Sioux Falls, and St. Louis


There is going to be a comp in Kansas City November 4th!! And they're thinking of having another comp in stl soon! 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/KCubingFall2017


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 27, 2017)

OK, so we REALLY need to find a venue. This thread's been super silent and I definitely need help finding a venue. Please give some ideas and how much they cost. It's really amazing how much help I've gotten from this thread and I just wanna say that this comp is starting to become a reality.

EDIT: Also, Doing Cubing, has your meetup already happened? If not, can I have some info about it?


----------



## Doing Cubing (Sep 3, 2017)

I haven't had much time to speak with my friends since the first few weeks of school have been so rough, but I'm thinking instead we would meet up at a comp, like bulldog or chicaghosts. I might be able to have a meetup on the 16th if you're not going to bulldog, but I don't really have any concrete information yet, I'll have to see whether everyone can make it or not, then I have to secure a place. Most likely, it would be at the Elmhurst Public Library.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 4, 2017)

I've requested a reservation at the Glenview Park Center along with some questions, so we're going to book our venue soon. If they even allow food in the gym, lunch will just be pizza, $1.50 a slice plus soda, $2 a pop. I made a Google Site for people who are interested to tell me so I know how much attention this comp will get. 

The site: sites.google.com/view/glenviewopen2017


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 4, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> I've requested a reservation at the Glenview Park Center along with some questions, so we're going to book our venue soon. If they even allow food in the gym, lunch will just be pizza, $1.50 a slice plus soda, $2 a pop. I made a Google Site for people who are interested to tell me so I know how much attention this comp will get.
> 
> The site: sites.google.com/view/glenviewopen2017


You're doing everything backwards.

You don't need to decide the price of food, send out staff survey forms, etc. Have you even talked to a delegate? By the looks of this thread, it seems like you haven't.

Until you have the delegate, date, venue, and time decided, and once it's official, then you can start getting nitty gritty with the stuff you're doing now.

But until then, you're just wasting your time.

And isn't there already comps in Chicago this fall?


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 4, 2017)

This thread is completely ridiculous! My name is Slater Metz and i am the delegate for Wisconsin and Northern IL. You are going about this completely wrong. I had somebody contact me about a comp but with Chicaghosts oct 28 and i am helping plan a Dixon comp for Dec 2nd so there is very little room for another comp this fall. And by very little I mean no room. And when i was contacted i said no. Im not sure if this is the same person but this competition will not be possible. Dont waste your time reserving a venue or anything because we wont be able to plan anything till January or later. Sorry. Next time contact me about a competition dont bother going through all this.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 4, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> You're doing everything backwards.
> 
> You don't need to decide the price of food, send out staff survey forms, etc. Have you even talked to a delegate? By the looks of this thread, it seems like you haven't.
> 
> ...


First of all, I've talked to Nathan Dwyer about a possible competition. Second of all, I'm planning the venue. Third, I'm trying to see how many people show interest in this competition.

Chicago has some comps this fall and there's Dixon in central IL but I'm planning this comp for January/February.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 4, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> First of all, I've talked to Nathan Dwyer about a possible competition.


Have you agreed with him on a time and venue? Until then, none of what you've posted in this thread is necessary.



UnspeakableRebel said:


> Second of all, I'm planning the venue.


This is what you discuss with the delegate when everything is finalized, not on a public forum. You don't need to announce prices of food and stuff like that.



UnspeakableRebel said:


> Third, I'm trying to see how many people show interest in this competition.


Then why didn't you just ask, "How many people would be interested in a competition in X location", instead of clogging up this thread with all this unnecessary information.

Your mind is in the wrong place and I wouldn't be surprised if delegates would be against organizing a competition with you solely because of your attitude on this thread.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm down for a Chicago comp! but Jan and feb will probably be really cold and snowy


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 5, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> First of all, I've talked to Nathan Dwyer about a possible competition.
> ...
> but I'm planning this comp for January/February.



But did he actually agree to it? 

Because he goes to school in Montreal, and definitely did not agree to it.


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 6, 2017)

Ok, I've made zero progress in organizing the comp, so I've decided to start over from scratch. I've made an order of things that I should get done:

1. Contact my local delegate.
2. Agree with the delegate on a date and time for the comp.
3. Assess the costs of the comp and decide on a registration fee.
4. Book the venue.
5. Make an event list and talk it over with the delegate.
6. See how much interest there is in the comp and if people are willing to staff/judge/scramble.
7. Devise a schedule and talk it over with the delegate
8. Get a sponsor.
Note: I'm not really sure about the steps after this.
9. Get a website on cubingusa.com and then worldcubeassociation.org.
10. Decide on food.
11. Make final touches, open registration, confirm the registration fee, and set a day that registration closes.

And also, I'm thinking for the comp to be in the winter area, somewhere in November-February.


----------



## Bob (Sep 6, 2017)

You should check out the WCA Competition Organizer Guidelines and CubingUSA Competition Organizer Guide. They are full of important information that you should consider when organizing a competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2017)

That sounds like a much better plan. But really, the primary thing to take away from this experience is this: from beginning to end, work very closely with the delegate. You should do most of the work, but especially if it's your first time running a competition, you should run any ideas you have by your delegate for approval, even before you mention them here or in other public places. For a well-run competition, a place like this forum should mainly be used to announce decisions that have already been made and already approved by the delegate prior to being mentioned here. Ideally, the entire competition is planned and fully approved by the WCA before it is announced here at all.


----------

